# Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?



## Lutz Iffland (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mich und unser neues Familien-Projekt "Terrassenteich"mal kurz vorstellen.Mein Name ist Lutz,bin 44 Jahre alt und komme aus Hagen dem Tor zum Sauerland.Dann ist da noch meine Freundin,meine 4 Jahre alte Tochter und unsere zwei Hunde.In dem Haus in dem wir wohnen haben wir 2 Etagen.Oben Wohnung und unten das Büro.Das Büro hat eine große Terrasse und der Vormieter hatte einen kleinen 200 l Teich mit grüner Brühe und einen Golfisch zurückgelassen.Es sah dermaßen Trostlos aus das wir uns entschlossen hatten dies sofort zu ändern.Also alter Teich weg,neuer 1000 l Teich her,dachten wir.Nur ist das so eine Sache wenn man gar keine Ahnung hat.Nun habe ich durch`s googeln dieses tolle Forum gefunden und hoffe das uns viele Mitglieder Tipps,Ideen und Anregungen geben werden wie wir den Teich zum Mittelpunkt der Terrasse gestalten können.

Anbei 3 Fotos damit Ihr Euch eine bessere Vorstellung machen könnt.

Und jetzt die wahrscheinlich dümmste Frage die in diesem Forum je gestellt wurde:Müssen Wasserpflanzen am Teichrand in Teicherde eingepflanzt werden oder bleiben sie besser im Topf?

Ach so,auch wenn es nicht so aussieht,aber mit den Felsbrocken steht der Teich bomenfest.

Ich hoffe viel von Euch zu hören.Beste Grüße an alle hier. 
Lutz


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

Hallo Lutz,

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen - nur dumme Antworten.
Wenn Du mal die Suchfunktion benutzt und dort "Teicherde" eingibst, wirst Du sehr schnell feststellen, dass es die ganz falsche Art ist einen Teich algenfrei halten zu wollen. 
Nimm die Pflanzen aus den Töpfen, wasch ihre Wurzeln gründlich ab und dann setz sie in Sand oder feinen Kies. Die Erde enthält viel zu viele Nährstoffe.... 

P.S.: Ich hoffe, die Angabe "Teichart: Koi" im Profil ist als Scherz gemeint. Auf Dauer hätte darin gerade mal einer richtig Platz und da Fische Schwarmtiere sind.... lass es den Koi zu liebe sein.


----------



## katja (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

hallo lutz!

auch ein willkommen von mir!

lustige idee, eine teichschale "aufzubocken". hab ich noch nie gesehen  

habt ihr denn noch vor, die pflanzsteine zu bestücken? 

würde bestimmt besser aussehen, wenns da überall rausgrünt.
und wenn ihr in die oberste reihe halbhohe pflanzen setzt, wäre auch der schalenrand versteckt!

nur so als idee! 



hab da noch ne frage  

warum habt ihr denn nicht einen teil der (hä.....en) waschbetonplatten entfernt und den teich ebenerdig gemacht?  

kann man denn so, wie er jetzt steht, überhaupt reinschaun, wenn man auf der terrasse sitzt? macht den eindruck, als wenn ihr dann lediglich die betonsteine sehen würdet und das wär doch schade....


----------



## Lutz Iffland (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

Hallo Annett,
vielen Dank für den Tipp.Aber das mit dem Koiteich war kein Scherz.
Im Fachhandel hatte man uns gesagt das man in einem Teich von 1000 l 4 Kois ohne Probleme halten kann.Darauf hin haben wir 3 gekauft.Ich hoffe ja nicht das es da größere Probleme geben wird oder?

Beste Grüße
Lutz


----------



## katja (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

nochmal ich lutz!

nö, große probleme wird es nicht geben......: 

















es wird riesengroße probleme geben!!!  


traue (fast) keinem verkäufer, der erzählt dir einen......

einen koi sollte man in mind. 1000 l wasser halten, das wiederum wäre aber nicht schön für das tier (siehe annetts aussage).

außerdem schei...en dir die kois in kürzester zeit die wanne voll und vergreifen sich an deinen pflanzen... 

damit wirst du garantiert nicht glücklich!!!


----------



## Lutz Iffland (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

Hallo Katja,
wir haben unseren Teich so aufgebaut wie unser Vormieter seinen kleinen aufgebaut hatte.Ich hätte nicht gedacht das er so fest stehen würde.Natürlich wird alles noch mit Pflanzen rundherum ausgestaltet,aber ich glaube damit warten wir noch bis der Teich selber richtig fertig ist.Und da fehlen uns halt noch ein paar Ideen.

Beste Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Lutz Iffland (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

Hallo Katja,
ich nochmal.Die Betonplatten zu entfernen hätte nichts gebracht da unter den Platten nur ein wenig Erde ist und darunter alles Felsen.Unser Vormieter hatte es wohl an anderer Stelle versucht und dann erfolglos aufgegeben.Und reinschaun kann ich sogar vom Bürofenster aus 

Viele Grüße
Lutz Iffland


----------



## katja (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

mir fällt gerade noch was ganz wichtiges ein, lutz!

wie tief ist denn die schale? im allgemeinen wird von einer mindesttiefe von 1m gesprochen, damit die tiere den winter unbeschadet überstehen..... 

und nochmal zum thema verkäufer: in unseren naiven anfängen (noch ohne dieses forum) haben uns diverse verkäufer empfohlen bzw. verkauft: goldorfen, __ graskarpfen, koi, krebse (aber vermutlich nicht die einheimischen) und natürlich sackweise teicherde..... :crazy: 

bis auf die krebse (die niemand will) haben wir alles wieder aus unserem teich verbannt, nachdem wir hier endlich kompetenten rat bekamen!!


----------



## Lutz Iffland (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

Hallo Katja,
der Teich ist ca.1,50m tief und zum Thema Kompetenz der Händler kann ich nur sagen das unser Fachändler nur den besten Ruf hier in der Umgebung hat.Das bezieht sich allerdings auf Diskus Fische für`s Aquarium.Darum gehe ich einfach mal davon aus das alles korrekt ist.Nur das er uns gesagt hat das 100 l pro Koi ausreichend sind macht mich etwas stutzig.Da muß ich doch nochmal bei ihm nachfragen.Was ist eigentlich mit einer Teichheitzung für den Winter?Ist es nicht besser eine anzuschaffen?

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## katja (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

ups  

jetzt wirds mir zu speziell, ich hab ja keine mehr!

da werden sich entweder die koifuzzies melden, oder du stellst diese frage bei "koi", oder schau mal bei suche mit dem stichwort teichheizung!


----------



## Martina und Uwe (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich.*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,hallo Lutz
hör mal auf Katja sie Hat recht Du must wirklich pro Koi mit 1000 Liter Wasser
anfangen zu rechnen.Du must drann denken die wollen ja auch noch wachsen,bei guten Bedingungen zwischen 5 und 10 cm pro Jahr.Ich habe einige 4 Jahre alte Kois die zwischen 40 und ca 60 cm groß sind.
MfG Uwe


----------



## jochen (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Lutz,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

zu deinen Problem,

auch wenn ich keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Koihaltung habe, kann ich dir vorraussagen das du riesige Probleme mit deinen Fischen bekommen wirst.

wenn wir dir hier wirklich helfen sollen,
dann brauchen wir hier mehr input von dir.

Du schreibst du hast 3 Kois gekauft, in deinen Profil steht, du hast 5 im Teich, das wäre der absolute Horror für deine Fische in so einen kleinen Teich.

Du schreibst dein Teich hat eine Tiefe von 1,5m und hat ein Volumen von 1000ltr, wenn man deine eingestellten Bilder sieht passt das irgentwie nicht zusammen.

Also eine Bitte dazu, ordne deine Angaben ein wenig, dann kann dir besser geholfen werden.

Dein Händler mag wirklich sehr viel Ahnung in Sachen Diskus haben, aber von der Koihaltung leider nicht.

In deinen eigenen Interesse, du hast ja geschrieben das du absoluter Neuling bist,
lasse dich hier helfen, besetze deinen Teich wenn überhaupt bei dieser Größe mit kleineren Fischen zB. __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen etc. um den Teich geniessen zu können.

Ich denke dein Teich kann durchaus sehr schön werden,
also, versuche deine Kois wieder abzugeben, lese viel hier im Forum,
und vor allem Frage,
hier gibt es genügend User die dir helfen werden, aber dein momentaner Zustand vom Teich wird dich bestimmt nicht glücklich machen.

Ich wünsche dir, das du den Forum hier treu bleibst,
das soll hier keine Kritik sein, wir wollen wirklich nur helfen.


----------



## malawi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo,Lutz.

Habe jetzt so einiges gelesen.Aber das mit den koi,da mußt du folgendes wissen.Pro koi sollten mindestens 1000liter Wasser zur verfügung stehen.
Das heißt wenn du 4koi in deinen kleinen Teich hältst,dann ist dies so,als wenn du zu 4 in einer 100liter badewanne badest.Nur ein Tipp von mir entweder du machst deinen teich größer oder du gibst mindestens 2koi wieder
ab.Das kannst du in jedem guten koibuch nachlesen.


Gruß toni aus Bayern.....

Ps:Schau mal meine Homepage an unter www.h-poplawski.de...........:oki


----------



## Lutz Iffland (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Toni und alle anderen,
wir sind nun aus dem Urlaub zurück und jetzt geht`s weiter.Zunächst vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipp`s und Meinungen.Wir werden einige Kois wieder abgeben um eine artgerechte Tierhaltung zu gewährleisten.Obwohl wir vor unserem Urlaub noch reichlich gepflanzt haben (auf den Fotos noch nicht zu sehen) haben sich während unserer Abwesenheit die Algen an den Teichwänden schlagartig vermehrt.Es ist ein richtiger Algenteppich entstanden.Gibt es ein Mittel um diesen Teppich wieder aufzulösen?

UbrigensToni.Du hast eine tolle Homepage und eine sehr schöne "Wellnessoase" 

Beste Grüße an alle hier im Forum
Lutz


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Lutz,

*auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches willkommen hier.*  

Du hast da was falsch verstanden:
Um Koi "artgerecht" zu halten, rechnet man 1000 Liter Wasser für einen Koi. Koi sind aber Schwarmfische, wie Annett schon erwähnt hat.  
Aus diesem Grund "verbietet" es sich schon Koi in einen solch "kleinen Teich" einzusetzen. 
Bitte versuche *alle* wieder abzugeben, in Hände wo man wirklich von artgerechter Haltung sprechen kann. :beeten: 
Auch wenn es schwerfällt.  
Wenn die Tiere sprechen könnten würden sie dir sehr dafür danken; könnten sie schreien, würdest du sie hören wenn sie wachsen und keinen Platz mehr haben.
Du sagst, das sich deine Algen schlagartig vermehrt haben. 
Das ist nach einer Neugestaltung völlig normal und wird sich erst dann ändern, wenn genügend Pflanzen vorhanden sind, die die Nährstoffe abbauen können -- und wenn nicht mehr soviel Fisch drin ist. 
Pflanzen und Koi vertragen sich in vielen Fällen ebenfalls nicht, weil sie von den Koi "abgegrast" werden.
Dein Filter (wenn auch unbekannt was für einer) wird keine Garantie für gute Wasserqualität sein.

Zum Schluss der "Predigt" noch folgendes: Wir wollen hier niemanden bevormunden was er zu tun und zu lassen hat. 
Wir wollen nur helfen. Den Teichbesitzern und den Lebewesen die darin ihr dasein fristen.  

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Lutz Iffland (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Frank,
vielen Dank für Deine "Predigt".Ich bin hier in meinem Büro mit direktem Blick ( ca.3m) auf unseren Teich während ich diese Zeilen schreibe.Es ist einfach toll zu sehen wie unsere Kois im Teich umherwuseln und sich an unseren Pflanzen erfreuen.Ich als "keine Ahnung haber",ist nunmal so,kann eigentlich nicht glauben das sich unsere Kois unwohl fühlen.

So,daß ist jetzt nur mein persönlicher Eindruck den ich in diesem Moment habe während ich auf den Teich schaue.Ich war zwischenzeitlich mal im Koibereich dieses Forums und habe da natürlich auch gelesen wie Kois gehalten werden sollten.Aber es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen über Technik am Koiteich usw.Sollte ich obwohl sich die Tiere augenscheinlich wohl fühlen den Besatz verkleinern obwohl kein Grund vorliegt?Natürlich ist es klar das der Besatz verkleinert wird wenn die Tiere größer werden oder ich eine Veränderung Ihres Verhaltens feststelle,ich bin ja kein Tierquäler.

Das ich mir möglicherweise den Zorn vieler Koifachleute zuziehe ist mir schon klar,aber so ist meine Meinung.Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch.Ich bin kein Besserwisser und bin für jeden Ratschlag und Tip von Euch dankbar.
Schreibt mir einfach Eure Meinung zu meiner Einstellung,auch für Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen.

Beste Grüße
Lutz
www.lutziffland.de


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Lutz,

das Problem ist aber zumeist, dass die Teichbesitzer nicht merken, wann genau es zu eng wird. Ein Anfänger bemerkt gar nicht, ob sich etwas verändert... wenn er nicht gerade tagtäglich Wasserwerte misst, aber wer macht das schon?!

Meist geht es noch irgendwie einige Zeit gut und dann knallt es einfach.
"Knallen" im Sinne von __ Parasiten oder Löchern auf/in den Fischen. Und das breitet sich rasend schnell aus!
Viele dieser Krankheiten sind Sekundärerscheinungen, d.h. die Fische können sich normal ganz gut dagegen wehren. 
Sind sie aber schon durch andere Faktoren gestreßt, reichen die Abwehrkräfte nicht mehr aus.

Schau Dich ruhig mal in der Krankheiten-Ecke um. 
DAS sollte man m.M.n. wirklich nicht riskieren. Oder siehst Du das anders?


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Lutz,

jetzt wirds ein wenig schwulstig:
Angenommen du hättest einen kleinen Sohn von sagen wir mal einem halben Jahr. 
In dem Alter würde er wahrscheinlich in einem Kinderbett schlafen. 
Was machst du, wenn er älter und größer wird? 
Richtig, du kaufst ihm ein neues, größeres. 
Vergrößerst du auch deinen Teich wenn deine Koi wachsen? 
Ich denke eher nicht ...
... weil du ja schon geschrieben hast, das du deine Koi, wenn sie größer werden abgeben willst. 
Eigentlich lobenswert, wenn da nicht der kleine Haken ...
... mit dem Schwarmfisch wäre. 
Wieder zum Vergleich mit deinem Sohn:
Würdest du deinem Sohn den Kontakt zu Freunden verbieten ...  

Ich weiß, das hört sich alles Kinderhaft an. 
Ich möchte nur versuchen aufzuzeigen, das eine artgerechte Tierhaltung sehr wichtig für die Koi ist.

Vor dem Gesetz sind Tiere leider nur als "Sachgegenstände" anzusehen, aber muss das bei uns Tier*freunden* auch sein?
Langer Rede gar kein Sinn:
Warum müssen es gerade Koi sein? 
Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten den Teich sehr ansprechend und attraktiv zu gestalten. 
Ideen kannst du hier genug sammeln.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Lutz,

Hab mich hier grad mal durchgelesen und möchte jetzt das dazu sagen.

Also ich finde deine Entscheidung nicht OK. 
Und kann es einfach nicht verstehen, warum sich viele, die ein bisschen Wasser im Garten haben, gleich Kois zulegen.  

Aber ok, du wurdest einfach falsch beraten ohne zu wissen, dass es Falsch ist.
Das ist leider zu oft der Fall.

Kois brauchen Platz, sehr viel Platz, deshalb muss der Teich um überhaupt einen Koi halten zu können schon eine Mindestgröße weit über 1000l haben. 
Bei 1000l kann man gerade mal mit ein paar Goldfischen einsteigen. 
Vor allem bei kleinen Teichen braucht man eine gute Filterung da die Kois viel Dreck machen.
So dein Teich hat 1000 Liter und darin leben mehrere Kois.

Das mag vielleicht ne weile Gut gehen aber dann kommt, wie Annett schon sagte, irgendwann der Knall. 
Krankheiten, __ Parasiten erste tote Fische nach einer warmen Nacht (Sauerstoffmangel).
Dein Teich wird mit der Belastung nicht klarkommen, das ist einfach zu viel Fisch auf viel zu wenig Wasser.

Da kannst du es dir noch so schön einreden den Fischen geht es in deinem Teich nicht gut.

Bitte nehm dir das zu Herzen und geb die Fische ab.:beeten: 

Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## Lutz Iffland (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Annett,
da muß ich Dir wirklich Recht geben.Momentan sieht alles gut aus.Würde ich es merken wenn es "knallt".Ich hoffe es.Ich kontolliere den Teich 3 mal täglich.Sollte ich eine Veränderung feststellen werde ich !!!sofort!!! reagieren.

Viele Grüße
Lutz
www.lutziffland.de


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Nochmal ich,

wie heißt dein Thema doch noch:

_Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - *koigerecht?*_  --> koigerecht Fragezeichen

Warum fragst du, wenn du eine vorgefestigte Meinung hast, die du allem Anschein nach nicht aufgeben willst?  



Achja, was kontrollierst du dreimal täglich? Ob die Fische noch schwimmen? *Wenn sie "Kieloben" schwimmen ist es zu spät! :beeten: *


----------



## rainthanner (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Tschuldigung, 






aber das Geziepe wegen der Koi in der Wanne erledigt sich doch sowieso spätestens im Frühjahr. : 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Das ist es ja gerade, was wir versuchen zu verhindern ... :?


----------



## rainthanner (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es ja gerade, was wir versuchen zu verhindern ... :?


 
Weiß ich doch Frank. 

Aber genau das hatte ich hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4999/?q=Gartenteich versucht klar zu machen.  




Aber: _Die Kinder fallen immer wieder in den Brunnen. _
Oder anders: Wenn die Fischis drin sind, ist es eben zu spät.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo Rainer,

das schlimme an der Sache ist ja, das die "Beratungsresistenten", wenn sie keine Argumente mehr vorbringen können, oder ihnen das Diskutieren zu lästig wird, meistens einfach wegbleiben. 
Ist ja auch der einfachste Weg. Wenn ich die __ Nase voll habe immer schön die Scheuklappen auf und nur noch meinem Weg folgen.
Das die Fische danach auf der Strecke bleiben interressiert keinen Menschen mehr und wir stehen letztendlich machtlos daneben.  
Und ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Fische das *tagtäglich* sind ...


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Hallo

Es ist leider immer das Gleiche…..  Konnte das schon öfter hier verfolgen

Beispiel:

_Es wird gefragt ob das gut geht… Teichgröße/Fischbesatz

Darauf wird geantwortet…

Dann ist es schon zu spät Fische sind schon drin (Man konnte nicht wiederstehen)…..

Ach das geht schon gut sagt derjenige……

Es wird versucht zu erklären dass es nicht gut gehen kann……

Aber man will es nicht einsehen (Plötzlich weiß derjenige es besser obwohl er Neuling auf dem Gebiet ist)….. 

Der Verkäufer hat aber gesagt ….  (Leider ist das oft so)

Es wird weiter versucht zu erklären warum es nicht gut geht…._

So ab hier geht’s dann auseinander

_Entweder derjenige ist plötzlich einfach weg oder wird beleidigend (Beispiel: Janski oder Strolchi) 

Oder ist immer noch der Meinung das es bei ihm der Ausnahmefall ist wo alles gut geht._

Es gibt leider nur wenige die einsehen, dass es eben besser ist Fische abzugeben damit eine Artgerechte Tierhaltung im Teich vorhanden ist.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein halbfertiger Terrassenteich - koigerecht?*

Moin,

Leute lasst es gut sein.
Es wird nichts bringen, bis der erste Fisch Krankheitssymptome zeigt, die dann hoffentlich auch erkannt werden. Und noch behandelbar sind.

Dann sind Antworten sicherlich wieder gefragt - nur obs anschließend auch mit der Umsetzung läuft, keine Ahnung! :?


----------

